# Flex full time??



## Lori S (Nov 7, 2018)

New here. Is there anyone who is able to deliver for Amazon Flex full time in the Chicago-Lisle area? Is it possible??


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Maybe. But if you are so lazy that you can't even figure that out by searching through this forum... There is no way you will ever achieve it.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

I''m not in your area but Flexing full time is a losing situation. I've done it full time for over a year and when it's all said and done with all expenses accounted for people working at McDonald's make more than us.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I am about to get RIFed at my 9 to 5 job and plan on using Flex and maybe Uber while I job search. I thought about making this my full time job until I retire. I’ve run the numbers and the earlier poster is correct. You won’t make that much after expenses and wear and tear on the vehicle. I tried many different ways to justify it as a full time job. Can’t make it work out.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Also Just to give you an idea of expenses. You will roughly have 17-18k worth of expenses per year if you work full time. That includes gas - car maintenance - repairs - tolls - tickets - tires/tire repairs and other incidentals. 

These are expenses BEFORE TAXES are even accounted for. not to mention other things like a car payment or car insurance if applicable. 

Use Flex to earn some cash but try to find a real job with some kind of benefits.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think any gigs can be full time if one knows how to make it work to their advantage. But it's best to have backups.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Any way you slice it, the Gig economy is a bad idea. 

No med benefits, no 401K, less than min wage, etc.


----------



## Lori S (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank you all so much! I’ve been looking into a number of options to be more available for my kids. Are there any other flexible jobs that you can think of where having a child present isn’t a dealbreaker? I’ve been doing some research but I’m just not sure what direction to go in...


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Do you mean having a kid “Ride”with you while you do the job? Definitely NOT Uber, and I would not suggest Flex either. I have a 6 year old grandchild I keep a lot of days, he could not/would not sit still for the amount of time it takes to run a route. And the chance of an accident where they could get injured is too great. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Lori S (Nov 7, 2018)

My son comes with me to do volunteer work and he does well. I would never drive Uber in general. My initial understanding was that flex driving was just picking up and dropping off packages near my home. However, since I have been reading this forum it seems that there’s a lot more to it and he may have to sit in the car for extended periods of time without me present, so I don’t know about that anymore.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Lori S said:


> My son comes with me to do volunteer work and he does well. I would never drive Uber in general. My initial understanding was that flex driving was just picking up and dropping off packages near my home. However, since I have been reading this forum it seems that there's a lot more to it and he may have to sit in the car for extended periods of time without me present, so I don't know about that anymore.


IF you do Flex and want to have your son with you sometimes that is usually OK. Drivers do that all the time. However, it all depends on the size of your car.

IF you are in a regular sedan and doing dot com package blocks you can't have your son with you since the car will be too full. I've seen drivers in big suv's like a 4runner etc.. Have kids while doing dot com blocks with no problem though.

If you only do Whole Food deliveries your son will be fine.

Majority of Prime Now deliveries another person will be fine.

Fresh deliveries are too large and heavy to do with other people if you have a small car.

WIth a reg car Your best bet is the Whole Food flex deliveries since the routes are usually in nicer neighborhoods with fewer packages.

If you have an SUV you will be fine with any kind of block but the level of difficulty will range depending on what kind of block you accept.

Easy = Whole Foods
Physically difficult = Dot Com
High Mileage/Heavy = Fresh
Mix of everything = Prime


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Best gig with someone in the car is any of the food deliveries gig: Doordash, Grubhub, Postmates, UberEats.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lori S said:


> Thank you all so much! I've been looking into a number of options to be more available for my kids. Are there any other flexible jobs that you can think of where having a child present isn't a dealbreaker? I've been doing some research but I'm just not sure what direction to go in...


When I was at the Anaheim DS, which is in Buena Park CA. , There was a woman with a Ford Flex, two kids in there car seats and was loading up. I wanted to say something but thought you got a do what ya got a do. Anaheim is really a truck dock so no driving into a warehouse.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There will not be any Flex going out of DLA2 this year. They are doing bulky pkgs now.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Lmao at these losers. OP its definitely profitable full time. Lots of people are just lazy, enjoy whining, are lying to you for less competition or they just suck at math.

Drive a fuel efficient (40mpg+) reliable car, diy your fluid changes and brakes and your expenses will come out to around 1.75-2.50/hr. You will pay 2-3x less taxes then an employee making 16/hr because of the mileage deduction.


----------



## Lori S (Nov 7, 2018)

Bygosh said:


> Lmao at these losers. OP its definitely profitable full time. Lots of people are just lazy, enjoy whining, are lying to you for less competition or they just suck at math.
> 
> Drive a fuel efficient (40mpg+) reliable car, diy your fluid changes and brakes and your expenses will come out to around 1.75-2.50/hr. You will pay 2-3x less taxes then an employee making 16/hr because of the mileage deduction.


Interesting. I'm not sure what city you are working in but have you been successfully driving full time? What other challenges do you run into? Also, do you use an accountant for your taxes?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> Lmao at these losers. OP its definitely profitable full time. Lots of people are just lazy, enjoy whining, are lying to you for less competition or they just suck at math.
> 
> Drive a fuel efficient (40mpg+) reliable car, diy your fluid changes and brakes and your expenses will come out to around 1.75-2.50/hr. You will pay 2-3x less taxes then an employee making 16/hr because of the mileage deduction.


I'm Not lazy, so stop labeling people you don't know. I was deliberate in saying it did not work for ME. Stop being an a$$hat.
You may be right, but for me the numbers don't work for full time. I Don't have a 40+ mpg car, and I don't mind working, been doing 1 a day for the past 15 days straight. I found in DFW it's hard to get consistent blocks (2 a day) especially on the Dallas side, I know there are senarios that work, and if I had a more fuel efficient car it might for me. LMAO at the a$$hat losers. To the OP, it might work for you, be sure and check the numbers. It doesn't work for me right now. Good luck.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Bullshit. This isn’t a profitable gig full time. You don’t value yourself that is why you think you are making a profit. LMAO

I do all my own car maintenance beyond just oil and brakes too. But 99% of flex drivers won’t.

Also if you factor in the opportunity cost to just get a block this is less than min wage. You’re an idiot.

You will drive 5k plus miles per month full time. You will need to do a synthetic oil change every month. You will need to change your brakes and rotors 2-3 times per year esp if you are a good driver since your driving style will be fast and more aggressive. You will change tires once a year. You will repair multiple tires per year. You will have to replace cv axles every year. Ball joints, shocks etc etc. there is a reason ups has on site mechanics fixing trucks everyday when drivers return. You suck at math. UPS has a checklist that drivers fill out when their shift is over for any issues the trucks are having and will be fixed by the next day. I haven’t even got into all the other expenses you aren’t accounting for.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Some people know how to make it work and others prefer crying on Facebook and other internet forums.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

LMFAO. Bunch of whiny losers. Rent a car and get as many blocks as you can, but again, if you're so stupid and lazy that you just cant't do a bit of research... This Gig is not for you... Go work at a fast food place for minimum wage.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Nah you just don't understand you are really making. Or you’re just afraid to want to know what you really make.

I Don’t understand what’s so funny. You are the one losing in the end.

I’m speaking from experience working 40hrs per week for over a year. So your lazy argument won’t work with me. I own all my cars outright so no car payment and just have liability insurance on the cars I use for flex.

Why would anyone rent a car? You are really that dumb.

actually a fast food job pays more. LOL There is nothing wrong with working for flex but don’t put out false info for new drivers because you’re too dumb to realize you are being used.

Have fun not knowing when you will work and being on call all day clicking on your phone. Thinking you won a prize when you finally get a block.

Have fun using 10-14 hrs out of your day just to work 8hrs of less than min wage work with no benefits. But I guess if you think that is funny Flex is the perfect full time job for you. Dumb, brainless and a work horse who doesn’t ask questions.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Actually Fidel Cashflow, they are the true lazy ones. Too lazy to do all the research and too lazy to get a real job


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Dude said "rent a car." HAHAHA!!! Amazon really has an army of idiots delivering packages. SMH. Drivers are already at least $10 in just from the gas it will take to drive to the warehouse-from warehouse to start location-and from start location to end location-then back home. So that $72 is now $62. Factor in TAXES (yes, they are REAL come April) and now you're in the $50s, with more than several added miles to you vehicle. All to deliver around 40-50 packages with 30-37 stops. You may get lucky with a surge block, but those aren't guaranteed and not reliable and those blocks are usually more work and take longer to finish and most likely you will be working bad hours. Full-time, drivers are in a losing situation. Part-time/ few times a week, it can work a little. Overall, Flex is TRASH!


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

$10 in gas? wtf are you driving a 1999 Dodge Ram? I use 1 gallon max per 2hr block, usually only .5-.75 and that's home to home.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I would use about $10 of gas a day if I do a full day on Flex.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

For the ppl that have a hard time comprehending, $10 in gas only gets you around 2, maybe 3 gallons of gas. I don't use 87 gas that will eventually contribute to numerous problems for your vehicle. And the warehouse I flex at is a half hr. away. And I do 4hr. blocks, not 2hrs. Either way, drivers have to gas up. No matter if it's before or after a block. Whether the warehouse is close or far. And that gas money + taxes decreases the actual amount the block pays. And doing a full day of Flex will cost you more that $10 in gas. You're not fooling anybody with that nonsense.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Delivered less than 20 packages today and got $189 from 7 hrs of flex. Drove 160 miles home to home. Used a little over 3 gallons. Worth it? Hell yeah!


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Delivered less than 20 packages today and got $189 from 7 hrs of flex. Drove 160 miles home to home. Used a little over 3 gallons. Worth it? Hell yeah!


Yeah and I did 10 packages from 2 4hr blocks, drove 300 miles and only used 1/2 gallon of gas, since we're doing make-believe posts now. It's no way Amazon is paying $189 for an alleged 7hrs. for delivering LESS than 20 packages. Been doing flex since it started so I know that's false. Post a screenshot if it's real. I'll wait......


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You believe what you want. I got increased rates for both my blocks. $108 for 4 hrs and $81 for 3 hrs. Just because these weren't typical routes doesn't mean it took me less time than usual.

As for screenshots, keep dreaming. Amazon employees lurk here.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Different markets mean different weather, traffic and local events affecting the supply of drivers prioritizing rideshare, food delivery or Amazon. I primarily do the Amazon Restaurants orders as I'm just getting going with them, and they are paying 250% surge regularly when the other platforms are not for the same restaurant.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You believe what you want. I got increased rates for both my blocks. $108 for 4 hrs and $81 for 3 hrs. Just because these weren't typical routes doesn't mean it took me less time than usual.
> 
> As for screenshots, keep dreaming. Amazon employees lurk here.


Yeah, yeah. Lol. All I know is you're not getting 160 miles out of 3 gallons of gas dude. And since I know that's a lie, there is no need to comment further. And besides, I don't want to drive 160 miles to deliver less than 20 packages, as you have already alleged. Not worth it at all!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

OJL said:


> Yeah, yeah. Lol. All I know is you're not getting 160 miles out of 3 gallons of gas dude. And since I know that's a lie, there is no need to comment further.


You just just plain wrong. Go search around the internet and see if there are cars that get over 50 mpg.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You just just plain wrong. Go search around the internet and see if there are cars that get over 50 mpg.


Despite advances in technology, cars that get around 50 mpg in any facet of EPA testing are still exceedingly rare. And it's damn-near impossible to use mini cars to do flex dude. No way you're getting all those packages into a mini car on a consistent basis. I'm not a Flex newbie. I know what it takes to get routes done and I know every time a driver arrives, routes will be different. And like I said, I don't want to drive 160+ miles to deliver less than 20 packages.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've seen plenty of people flex with Toyota Prius. They have plenty of room for 99% of the 4 hour routes. They may be mini to you because you don't know any better. Smart people don't drive sub 40 mpg cars doing flex full time.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

The newer Priuses all do 50+ mpg. Google doesn't lie. Use it.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Hyundai Ioniq


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberer2016 said:


> The newer Priuses all do 50+ mpg. Google doesn't lie. Use it.


Prius is a high MPG Low Maintenance workhorse
Seriously, it's the perfect vehicle
That's why professionals who purchase Fleets choose Prius.

Low cost of operation & maintenance = higher Profits

























UKRAINIAN Police Cruiser

BERLIN Germany Police


----------



## Ali.Y (Nov 25, 2018)

Interesting discussion!
I personally never do anything less than $25 /hr
I have been a delivery guy for about 5 years, for me working for $18 is like doing MCDONALD !

My suggestions:
-Buy a used PRIUS
-Learn vehicle simple repairs /maintenance tasks.
-Fight for taking prime/fresh blocks "It's hard to take prime/fresh shifts here"
-Work in weekends
-Don't accept $18 /hr blocks unless increased pay
-Have another gig job like ridesharing .

But all of the above depends on your market!


----------

